# Indiana goose season starts with a bang/band!!!



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Went out on the first......6 hunters .....30 geese.....1 band (my first shot of the season...hope that continues!!!)



















More pics to come..........


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like a great hunt.
And jewelry to boot. :beer:


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

Right on Jimmy!, Good to see you're still breakin em up. Saw your pic and had to reply. Keith---Texas


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Its been a long time old friend. :beer: to the man who started me on SHINER BOCK!!!! (Which I am proud to say is available in the hoosier state now!!!) How the hell are ya brother? Hope all is well in the lone star state!!!! And yes........we are still breakin em up!!! You boys headed back north in a couple weeks? I m headed to Manitoba the 7th to the 14th.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

Already got the trailer packed. We'll throw the dogs and shotguns in the truck and lite out sept. 30. Hunt nodak for a week, then head west to montana for a week. Did you get another dog after Indy? Just picked Biter up from breeder, she was sittin in the corner of the kennel, smokin cigarettes, supose thats a good sign. If it takes the puppies oughta be Dynamite, bred to a good dog. :beer: I'll drink a minner for old times tonight. Knock thier beaks off in Manitoba


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

"Hey %$#^&*!"


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

More photos...









Hunt #2 same field









11 month old Deuce's first goose retrieves on another hunt...


----------



## teamsnover (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Anglin where ya headed in Manitoba? I thought you boys stayed in North Dakota. I have some great info coming out of Manitoba right now.


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not going. Jim is with the other half of my regular partners. I would love to but alas...I have 5 kids and many, many, many bills so I'm going to be on the river tyin' knots and cookin' brats.


----------



## teamsnover (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry you are missing out Nd is awesome but going up after em is the real deal. I will talk to you this week when I am visiting my grandparents.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2003)

Good to see duece in the field J! Was read'n some posts where hunters didn't recomend dogs in fields. All I could think was they (a)must of never hunted with a good one, (b)like chasin that runner half a mile, or (c)stone every bird.


----------



## Gyllen35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work!! i'm jealous to say the least.


----------

